# Homemade Wheel Chocks



## 5th Time Around

My DH made these stablizers to go between the wheels. He used 2x6's glued together and cut on a 20 degree angle. Drilled a hole in center and put in a 5/8" threaded bolt. Had to buy a ratcheting wrench to tighten between wheels. Not our design, copied another user on this one. I think they work great but the ultimate test will be with the dogs and kids next camping trip.


----------



## john7349

Good job on the wheel chocks. WAY cheaper and works just as well. I may have to do this


----------



## 5th Time Around

If you attempt to make these, it is best to glue the 2x6's together before cutting the 20 degree angle. The rod was 18" long which is a little too long.


----------



## john7349

5th Time Around said:


> If you attempt to make these, it is best to glue the 2x6's together before cutting the 20 degree angle. The rod was 18" long which is a little too long.


That makes good cents. Glad you also posted the angle you cut them. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## swanny

i made mine too. i used 4x4s and used eye lag bolts and a turnbuckle in the middle to pull them tight. works great.


----------



## 5th Time Around

That is cool! My DH liked the turnbuckle idea, he didn't think about that. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## swanny

pics of turnbuckle chocks. if you have a good grip, no tool needed
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1025_63919.jpg
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1025_63919.jpg


----------



## Rip

swanny said:


> pics of turnbuckle chocks. if you have a good grip, no tool needed
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1025_63919.jpg
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1025_63919.jpg


 link not working try this http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1025_30748.jpg http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1025_63919.jpg


----------



## swanny

WOW!!!! that's what i tried to do. thanks a lot Rip.


----------



## swanny

the turnbuckle works good. and if you have a good grip you don't need any tools. i also put some grit (for steps) on the angle against the tire tread. didn't work very well. i should have stapled it on


----------



## Sayonara

Looks good. a lot cheaper than the set of BAL chocks i bough for $100. I LOVE them though. stopping th motion at the wheels makes a big difference.


----------



## CamperAndy

This is what I built with a couple of 3/4" Pony Clamps, $26 for two sets of clamps and couple of pieces of pipe.


----------



## 5th Time Around

Credit goes to CamperAndy as those were the inspiration for ours. Yep, we copied him. Thanks CamperAndy!


----------

